
China wants Canada to shut up. That’s why we shouldn’t - hckr_nj
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/opinion/editorials/article-china-wants-canada-to-shut-up-thats-exactly-why-we-shouldnt/
======
nvbg
When Hong Kong disorders started, I tried to understand why, but on the news
of my country there wasn't any information about the motivation of that,
moreover articles were written to tell in surreptitious way that the movement
was an attempt of organized crime to avoid extradition law. I had to research
on foreign press. My country has strong economic relations with China.

------
bithavoc
Unable to read article, it requires an account.

~~~
praveenperera
[https://docdro.id/cWzjf8k](https://docdro.id/cWzjf8k)

------
PavlovsCat
> [..] intellectual freedom is a deep-rooted tradition without which our
> characteristic western culture could only doubtfully exist. From that
> tradition many of our intellectuals are visibly turning away. They have
> accepted the principle that a book should be published or suppressed,
> praised or damned, not on its merits but according to political expediency.
> And others who do not actually hold this view assent to it from sheer
> cowardice.

\-- George Orwell

